# Sweet tea with honey -HELP



## babysteps (Sep 11, 2005)

:help:

I'm on my no buy journey and found that I am short on sugar. I love sweet tea. Does anyone know of a way to sweeten my tea that will end up as ice tea with honey? I usually make sun tea, but I guess I could make it on the stove if I could use honey.

Babysteps


----------



## DonM (Dec 9, 2009)

Just warm up a cup of the tea and melt the honey in it and pour it back in i do this all the time


----------



## Dorothea (May 10, 2004)

could you add the honey when you add water and tea? then shake it real good i don't drink sweet tea so i am not sure how much help i can be


----------



## daretodream (Nov 12, 2007)

My recipe, taste just like Arizona tea
4 tea bags
1 Constant Comment tea bag
Put all five bags in a cup of water, bring to boil and shut the heat off.
Allow to cool and pour into a 2 quart container
add honey to taste and fill with water, shake.
Yummy!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

1 gallon jar for sun tea, then substitute 1/2 cup honey for 1/2 cup of the sugar. If the tea is still warm from the sun the honey will disolve.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

we ate at a new place Friday night and I mentioned that their sweet tea was really good, the waitress said they use honey instead of sugar to sweeten it. I am going to try it tomorrow when I make tea also.


----------



## babysteps (Sep 11, 2005)

jamala said:


> we ate at a new place Friday night and I mentioned that their sweet tea was really good, the waitress said they use honey instead of sugar to sweeten it. I am going to try it tomorrow when I make tea also.


Wahooo. Thanks everyone for the great ideas. I'll pollish of this batch of tea and then give honey a go.


----------

